# Mazzer cautionary note



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Having assisted a couple of members with MAZZERS cleaning below the bottom burr carrier's a potential cause of damage has come to light. This shows up as run out/ wobble of the carrier and hence the lower burr causing the burrs to not evenly contact when when adjusting, giving a touch and miss effect when rotating.

This can be felt and heard as the burrs are rotated, the amount of run out can only be measured with a dial gauge mounted on the grinder.

The cause of this problem seems to be from "levering" the lower carrier off using a screwdriver or similar through the grounds exit hole, this bends/ deforms the carrier causing the burr oscillate/ wobble (the carrier is thin aluminium) It can also damage the wipers on the underside of the carrier as the metal is quite soft.

Replacement carrier $70+taxes+postage (Super Jolly)

Another mistake came to light where the carrier had been replaced incorrectly by 90 degrees.

The shaft has two "lugs/ears" which locate in two recesses on the carrier, care is needed to line these up before pressing the carrier down on the shaft.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Second this, the burr carrier should never be lever out, I have seen a few that have had to have the burr carrier changed!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

So what is the correct ways to remove the lower burr carrier?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Search thread "Lower burr carrier removal" photo of simple puller there.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you and noted


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

how long should i leave the jolly before i pull it apart to find any lost/stale grinds ? I have been up and running for three weeks and clean the doser daily.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Removal of the lower burr carrier is NOT a frequent maintenance procedure,only due at major strip/clean overhaul times.

Removal of the top carrier/adjuster gives good access for general cleaning of chamber and burrs. A hard tooth brush for the burrs,a soft paint brush for the chamber and a vacuum cleaner helps.

Maintenance is use /time dependent. +bean type e.g. oily beans.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14524-Lower-burr-carrier-removal&highlight=lower+burr+carrier+removal

This also helpful, almost at the bottom of the first page

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/super-jolly-doser-adjustment-knob-t5938.html


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just acquired a supper jolly, striped it down, but haven't removed the burr carrier, and don't really plan to after reading this,

Have removed the bottom burrs though, and underneath found this, will it effect the level? And should I try sand it smooth?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Just acquired a supper jolly, striped it down, but haven't removed the burr carrier, and don't really plan to after reading this,
> 
> Have removed the bottom burrs though, and underneath found this, will it effect the level? And should I try sand it smooth?


If it stands proud and is under the burr, yes, because when you tighten the burr down on it it might cause distortion and problems...also the burs will run out of true with even a small amout of rise if that looks like it seems to. If it's not under the burr, don't worry about it and leave well enough alone. If it is, perhaps first try and use a sharp flat edged tool to work it off rather than try and sand it off. It might just manage to be persuaded to come of or bend back with a hard enough tool. Obviously don't put something on it and then hit the end with a hammer, try to scrape it toward the perimeter.

Burrs will tend to flat themselves off a little as the grinder beds in, but only a for a very small amount of vertical run out.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers it's under the burr inside ring, itms so can't really tell if it affects it or not will try chipping it off, but not with a hammer


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just reviewed my picture of the back of a set of brand new mazzer burrs from the photo archive.....it might not be affecting them. Best thing put some stain on the burr backs (thick marker pen) and run em round to see if you get a thin line...don't press too hard and see if that nib wipes along the back first...you never know.

Dave


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers just put the burr back and looks like the inner ring doesn't sit flush against the carrier (there's a slight gap) with none factory anyway,

but it will give your pen trick a go when I get it all back together,


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

With the help of El Carajillo we (mainly Frank) fitted a new lower burr carrier and new Mazzer burrs.

The lower burr carrier was replaced as it had a slight wobble and at some stage had been incorrect out back on the spindle 90 degrees out see below photo.



















On top of the initial damage to the lower but carrier I also noticed that there was that a tiny nail (see below) photo had got into the burr chamber and had done a fair bit of damage too.



















I can only guess that the tiny pin must have come from inside a bad of beans since we last removed the burrs. It looks like a tiny fabric pin.

Even though its small you can see the damage it's done to the underside of the burr carrier


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyway.....

New carrier and burrs have been fitted and I've put about 300g of beans through it.

Grind seems to be much better, still early days though, only one real shot in anger so far.










The distance from touch point to grinding for espresso is significantly greater. It's also about a half turn on the large adjustment ring from where it was before.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

*EXTENSION TO THE THREAD*

*
*Having sorted the burrs and carrier on Urban/B's grinder I thought as I use predominately dark roast, consequently slightly oily beans it was time to clean my grinder.

Removing the burrs and carrier it was surprising just how much oily residue there was on the wipers underneath and the uprights which push the coffee out.

All cleaned using meths then hot soapy water and a nail brush, then rinse in hot water (helps drying and makes refitting carrier easy due to expansion).

When refitting burrs there is a certain amount of lateral free play, on Urban/B's we used feeler gauges on the wiper posts to centralise.

When reassembling mine I came up with the idea of using plastic spacers (as used by window fixers) a 1 mm thick spacer cut into 3 / 1 cm wide strips holds the burr centrally tighten screws job done.

I then wondered how much does one full turn of the adjuster ring move the burrs = rise or fall. So I measured and found One full turn moves 1.5 mm OR 60 thou"

There are 100 divisions around the adjuster ring, therefore 1.5 mm=0.015 mm OR it requires 6.6 divisions to change the grind by 0.1 mm

100

Using imperial measurements 60 thou =0.6 thou therefore one adjuster division approx 1/2 thou

100

This should give you an idea of just how fine the adjustments you make are

The 100 should be under the 1.5 and the 60 but the post keeps moving it to the start of the line:mad:


----------

